# Any bluetooth cubing timer with competing?



## Burrito (Nov 7, 2022)

Almost like Cubestation but for any smart cube and with competing, almost like letscube.net.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2022)

I don't know exactly if it is what you expect, but giiker supercube has something like a battle mode, where you compete with people around your level


----------



## Osric (Nov 7, 2022)

If I can ever get enough people helping me to test it, I plan to add competitions & collaborative cubing to my blueroux site. 

For this, I had 5 ideas that are interrelated:

1- "Wordle" style - everyone gets the same sequence of scrambles each day, so each time you solve you'll see how you did relative to others that day;
2- "real time" - you and others solve the same scramble at the same time and can see each other's progress on the solve
3- "collaborative" - you and someone else are solving and discussing the same scramble, and keeping your cubes in sync as you work through it
4- "virtual" - you solve a virtual cube and lose as soon as someone finishes; and then immediately can start on the next scramble because you don't have to scramble your cube, but are merely using it as a game controller for the onscreen cube
5- "Example Solve Game" integration - click on the example solve thread here on speedsolving, do the solve, and have it automatically put your follow up post on the clipboard for pasting for the next person

All of these are relatively trivial to implement on top of the base that I have already built.

Lastly, it should be noted that for competition I would like to support multiple modes of competition - one for move count only within longish time limit, one for time only, and perhaps hybrid scoring schemes so that people can compete in ways they are interested in.

Osric


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2022)

Osric said:


> If I can ever get enough people helping me to test it, I plan to add competitions & collaborative cubing to my blueroux site.
> 
> For this, I had 5 ideas that are interrelated:
> 
> ...


nice one, ostrich!

I am looking forward to those inovations


----------



## Osric (Nov 7, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> nice one, ostrich!



I think autocorrect got you there  

Osric


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 8, 2022)

Osric said:


> I think autocorrect got you there
> 
> Osric


I like to use name variations like Breast instead of @Brest
anyway, out of topic


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 8, 2022)

Osric said:


> If I can ever get enough people helping me to test it, I plan to add competitions & collaborative cubing to my blueroux site.
> 
> For this, I had 5 ideas that are interrelated:
> 
> ...


I would be willing to test competitions and the collaborative cubing features if you are open for testers!


----------

